# A good AMD motherboard witg onboard graphics



## montylee (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

I want to buy a good AMD based motherboard with onboard graphics.

Some options are:

1) MSI RS480M2-IL
2) Asus A8N-VM CSM

Are there any more motherboards available with onboard graphics...

help me please...


----------



## ashfame (Jun 6, 2006)

pl tell us ur budget for mobo & for wht purpose u will be using ur pc?
so that we can guide u properly.!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 6, 2006)

Asus A8N VM CSM


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

I think MSI RS480M2-IL  has changed to MSI RS482M4-ILD  .  dont worry  its  similar  only diff is that later contains 8 channel audio .


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

anyway  my choice will  be Asus A8N VM CSM   as it has nvdia6150   which is better  than ATI200


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

buy any of these MSI or ASUS . both of them r very good . except that  u have an option of gigabyte motherboards .........................but  most member here who plays game and love AMD 939pin   have either ASUS or MSI motherboards .


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 6, 2006)

You can also look at the MSI k8ngm 2


----------



## montylee (Jun 6, 2006)

Basically i have to upgrade my old P-3 machine.
I want to upgrade to an AMD based machine. Purpose of the PC would be:

1) For occasional programming.
2) For playing multiplayer games like Counter Strike, Unreal Tournament etc.

Since my budget is limited, i don't want to buy an external Graphics card for now (maybe later). That's why i am preferring a motherboard with on-board graphics.

My budget is around Rs. 20,000

I have the following components in mind:

Motherboard: ASUS A8N-E/Asus A8N-VM CSM/MSI RS480M2-IL/Gigabyte GA-K8N51PVMT-9.
Processor: AMD 3200+ (939 pin)
Harddisk: 120GB/160 GB: Western Digital/Seagate
RAM: 1GB Transcend DDR RAM
Case+Powersupply: Antec 550W power supply (don't know abt the case though).

Please help me...


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

Asus A8N-VM CSM is a good mobo with an IGP....


----------



## cyrux (Jun 6, 2006)

Well i have heard many good and bad things about asus a8n-vm-csm . So, my vote goes for msi k8ngm2-fid


----------



## tiblu (Jun 6, 2006)

Go for MSI k8NGM2 series verygood mobos little bit of yweaking options too. If u go for I-version it has 6100 onboard will cost u 4300, and there i this FID version which rocks has 6150 onbaord and DVI also cost 5300 not sure comfirm.


----------



## nishant_nms (Jun 7, 2006)

go for the second option


----------



## montylee (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: A good AMD motherboard with onboard graphics*

I just checked out the reviews of various motherboards with on-board memory.
I think Asus A8N VM CSM is the best of the lot.
So my configuration so far is:

Motherboard: Asus A8N-VM CSM
Processor: AMD 3200+ (939 pin) (Venice Core)
Harddisk: 120GB/160 GB: Western Digital/Seagate
RAM: 1GB Transcend DDR RAM
Case+Powersupply: Antec 550W power supply (don't know abt the case though).

Please suggest abt the other components too like "how can i distinguish a Venice Core based AMD 3200+), Harddisk, RAM, Case and Power supply.

thanks for ur help...


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 8, 2006)

Well to recognise Amd64 Venice Core see that the serial no. is: ADA3000BPBOX (for 3000+) where the "BP" means venice core.
Rest is fine as u have decided..case any good ventilatd with having atleast 2/3 fans


----------



## Chirag (Jun 8, 2006)

@montylee-U will have to stretch ur budget coz u will get what u suggest for around 21k excluding cabinet and power supply.

Amd 3200+(I got it for 7200)
Asus A8n-vm(I have a8n-e, got it for 5600 and a8n-vm's cost is same)
160 GB Western Digital(I will suggest to go with Hitachi. I got it for 3800)
512*2 Transcend Ram(I got it for 4600)

Now total cost is 21,200 excluding case and power supply. I got the above config in March 06. So prices much have come little down. Still I think u will have to make some changes in the0 config if u want in 20k or stretch ur budget to 23k. That would be best. Hope this helps.


----------



## montylee (Jun 8, 2006)

Well i can stretch my budget somewhat...

I think the components i have finalised are fine.
Any suggestions about the Cabinet and power supply (Good brands and prices)???


----------



## montylee (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: A good AMD motherboard with onboard graphics*

What!!!
no replies...

pls help me in selecting a good cabinet and power supply...


----------



## ashfame (Jun 12, 2006)

cabinet of ur choice.
mk sure it has front air inlet so that u can hav smooth cooling taking air from front & expelling from the back of case.
go to here:
PSU calculator
*www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 12, 2006)

Asus A8N-VM CSM would be the way to go.......


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 12, 2006)

For the Cabinets, do check out the Range from Zebronics...........

 They are quite good and watchout specially for the Elite Range.... Coupled with a VIP or ANTEC SPMS, this rocks..... 

A few models have around 4 fans all around.....

And, did I mention the cost... One of the models, with two fans at the Side (just above the processor) and another at the back of the chassis retails for around 1,200/- Remove the SPMS and it is quite a steal...........


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2006)

As for cab, go for Zebronics Antibiotic. It really rocks. It cames with a transparent side panel nd 3 LED fans nd there is a blowhole on the top which u can open if temp gets above limits nd it starts the fan(only when its open). It sturdy built and also got temp displays on fronts and comes at somewhat cheaper rate of 2~2,2k.
As bout PSU, dun go for high end, Antec 350w or any local(like intex)450w would do the job or even zebronics 400w or 450w is good. Dun waste money on xpensive PSUs if u aren't going for more than 2optical drives+2HDD+high end G card. As bout ur config even 400w PSU could easily handle it like a piece of cake.


----------



## montylee (Jun 12, 2006)

So, i guess the best Case is from Zebronics and best PSU is from Antec.

Please suggest a good Cabinet+PSU combo (Zebronics+Antec) for around Rs. 2000, so that i can finalize my whole PC configuration.

Exact models and prices of the above would be of great help.


----------



## paul_007 (Jun 12, 2006)

is the onboard grafix per formance of intel 945 and 975 chipsets better than MSI RS482M4-ILD and Asus A8N VM CSM?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not better in perfomance, but 945 nd 975 supports HDTV nd also supports Vistas transperencies and all. So better future proof but low on game perfomance.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 13, 2006)

Rite now, the 6100/6150 based boards, namely here the A8n VM CSM have the best onboard graphics which fully support Dx 9.0c as well as HDTV output, and in any case they are targeted at different processors that the intel 9xx boards, and you won't get an Antec PSU within your budget 92k) let alone a cabinet as well


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2006)

@ teknoPhobia
i knew dat 6150 supports HDTV but it won't support vista fully as 945 or 975 do.As bout AMD only way foe full vista support is to get a 7300 or x1300 cards which could again cost around 5k.


----------



## montylee (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: A good AMD motherboard with onboard graphics*

Being a die-hard GNU/Linux user i don't think that i am concerned whether my PC will be compatible with Vista or not.
Most of my PC's components are finalised except the PSU and Cabinet.
PLease help me in selecting this...


----------

